# Gravity drip irrigation



## tenntex (Oct 27, 2011)

Does anyone have experience with gravity drip irrigation?

I saw one place (The Rain Barrel Man) that has a kit for this kind of system (and others). Basically, you tie drip lines in to a water container, which may or may not be elevated. Will this work?

2nd question: If I connected a barrel (maybe 1-2 feet off the ground) to 50 feet of 1/2" pvc with a small hole (say 1/8") drilled every 8-12", would this water a 50' row?


----------



## JustCliff (May 21, 2011)

Have a talk with these folks. Drip irrigation is what they do. They are good to deal with. I live nearby and when I have a question, they are there to help.
http://www.berryhilldrip.com/


----------



## bacpacker (Jul 15, 2011)

Try http://www.dripdepot.com

Used the. A few times and have been super pleased. Also they have a start up sheet to kind of plan out what you need.


----------



## Marcus (May 13, 2012)

You need 1/4" of height per foot of run for water to flow so you'll need a minimum 12.5" in height for a 50 ft run in an unpressurized system.


----------



## tenntex (Oct 27, 2011)

Thanks for the replies!


----------

